# How to Beat a Competitor with a Push-Button Horse



## Angela000 (Oct 23, 2015)

So I have a horse that requires a lot of work to keep together but my competitor has a horse that she can just sit on and look pretty and he will just do anything. This is in the equitation. How do I beat her? (P.S. Her Eq is good on her horse but she's accidentally run three people over in the last year not at shows tho) (P.S.S. Flat classes and Jumping classes)


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

lol...sell your horse and buy a more expensive easier horse to ride? Honestly you just need to keep working hard with your horse or switch horses I'd say. She just got the luck of the draw...or had a big checkbook probably to get that push button horse. Work hard and it will pay off without having to shell out more money like she did!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Pay off the judge? Put more training on your horse? Get more lessons for yourself? 

At the end of the show day the best horse and rider should win. I hear you, it's frustrating. There are several people who should up to my local shows that show up and down the east coast. My horse won't ever beat them in a million years, not even with formal training.. I go to these shows knowing I'll probably won't pin in the top 3 because of it. But, I go to have fun and because my horse enjoys it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Go on as many training days with top instructors as you can. Work hard to improve, remember to have fun. One day you will win or place in that company and feel real achievement. Go to all the shows, the smaller ones give you lots of experience.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Hard work can be the answer. You mentioned that she wins in equitation. This is a class that the rider is the one being judged so you may have a better chance there if you are the better rider.
It's hard I know when someone has a horse like that. It could be a lot of money spent on the horse with professional help, but if you keep working with your horse, you should get better and then maybe you can give her a run for her money.


----------



## Angela000 (Oct 23, 2015)

SlideStop said:


> Pay off the judge? Put more training on your horse? Get more lessons for yourself?
> 
> At the end of the show day the best horse and rider should win. I hear you, it's frustrating. There are several people who should up to my local shows that show up and down the east coast. My horse won't ever beat them in a million years, not even with formal training.. I go to these shows knowing I'll probably won't pin in the top 3 because of it. But, I go to have fun and because my horse enjoys it!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i am the better rider and always win at the bigger rated shows but she has the easier horse to handle


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Angela000 said:


> i am the better rider and always win at the bigger rated shows but she has the easier horse to handle


Well, you can't win every time! When I worked with economically challenged kids they had the WORST sportsmanship skills! I always warned them in the beginning that if they weren't ok with losing they could not play. My life's motto is that you just "can't win'um all", simple as that! If you typically beat her at most shows why not be happy for her instead of out for vengeance?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Angela000 (Oct 23, 2015)

SlideStop said:


> Well, you can't win every time! When I worked with economically challenged kids they had the WORST sportsmanship skills! I always warned them in the beginning that if they weren't ok with losing they could not play. My life's motto is that you just "can't win'um all", simple as that! If you typically beat her at most shows why not be happy for her instead of out for vengeance?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm kinda annoyed with her because she harasses me about my horse because he has a mental disorder (it doesn't inhibit him from doing anything tho). I keep telling her she shouldn't be competing if she keeps running people over. I have good equitation and none of my five top level instructors have anything more to teach me about equitation. She just happens to have extremely rich parents who can buy her a horse.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Work on exercises to give your horse cruise control. Even push button, cruise control horses need to be schooled at home, I know, I just acquired one. Today I sweated my butt and the horse's butt off getting his "cruise control" back to power. There is many videos and articles how to do this, google it. However, you really need a coach on the ground to help you with this, sometimes we do things we think are correct, however without eyes on the ground, we fall into old habits and incorrect techniques.


----------



## BearPony (Jan 9, 2013)

Take lessons with a dressage trainer even if your end goal is to compete in equitation. This will help your horse get stronger and more easily able to carry himself. Good flat work is good flat work


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Angela000 said:


> I'm kinda annoyed with her because she harasses me about my horse because he has a mental disorder (it doesn't inhibit him from doing anything tho). I keep telling her she shouldn't be competing if she keeps running people over. I have good equitation and none of my five top level instructors have anything more to teach me about equitation. She just happens to have extremely rich parents who can buy her a horse.


I am a little shocked at this post, well the whole thread to be honest.

Have you ridden 'push button horse'? just sometimes a horse looks good because it is being ridden well.

Why are you using 5 top level instructors? Most of us are lucky to have one, and if it is 5 different disciplines, then hey, maybe focus on the one that you do best at.

Your parents must be pretty well off to be able to take you around to the 5 top level trainers, because finding them all in one barn sounds unlikely.

Horse with a mental disorder? :falloff:that is a first for me, training issue yes, not so familiar with mental disorders.

Next why do you need to beat her? Surely the goal is to beat what you achieved last time, to be the best you an your horse can be. When it becomes all about beating another person rather being the best you can be, then that is a little sad.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

The difficult horses are always the most rewarding. When I was showing I had the same problems as you, I got jealous that it seemed like the other riders were riding horses that weren't much of a challenge. Everyone else had those "push-button" horses and could focus on their ride. But looking back on it, I wouldn't trade those moments for anything. The horse I currently work with was the horse that no one would work with because she was "psychotic". No, she just needed to be worked. I wouldn't trade her for anything these days. She is the best horse I've ever worked with. We work so well together and she's to the point now where anyone can ride her (but they won't because of her past reputation).

It's going to be hard, especially when they say things that insult your horse. Just try to smile and think how much more satisfaction you'll get working with a horse that you actually have to put a large amount of effort in. I suppose you could compare it to investing money. The greater the amount of money (in your case it would be effort) that you put into it the greater your reward you'll get out of it. 

Just put as much effort as you can into working with your horse and eventually you're going to make those who are riding horses that only need minimal work (the push-button horses) eat their words. It's a beautiful feeling.

"The blood, the sweat, and the tears are all worth it when you're standing in the middle of the arena all by yourself."


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, not really buying this whole scenario.

Even if she has a 'push button horse', she still needs the skills in order to push the right buttons in their proper order.

I really dislike when people blame their inability to place with a horse on others. Either you and your horse have the skills or you don't.

You should be competing ONLY to improve yourself and your horse, not 'beat' another team. That's the completely wrong mindset.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Angela000 said:


> I'm kinda annoyed with her because she harasses me about my horse because he has a mental disorder (it doesn't inhibit him from doing anything tho). I keep telling her she shouldn't be competing if she keeps running people over. I have good equitation and none of my five top level instructors have anything more to teach me about equitation. She just happens to have extremely rich parents who can buy her a horse.


She harasses you about your horse? Avoid her or tell her to get lost. Likewise, her running people over (this horse doesn't sound so push button) is none of your buisness. It is the buisness of the ring steward, show staff and trainer. If you have a problem talk to them. And maybe if you stop talking to her about running people over in the ring she will stop talking about your horse. 

You have 5 trainers and nothing more to learn about Eq?! Wow. You could be the best eq rider in the country. Especially considering even the pros take lessons and are constantly learning. 

And there is nothing wrong with having rich parents who can buy you a nice horse. 

Honestly, the vibe I'm getting is that your being a sore loser and you are envious of her in some way. Don't mind what she does or doesn't do. Worry about yourself and what you can do to make you and your horse better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Your story does not add up. Regardless, you sound spoiled. You can't beat everyone and you can't effect their round, but what you can do is work harder to improve yourself and your horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

When I started competing it was on riding school ponies. To start we were allowed to ride the ponies that if you showed them the jumping plan they just did it. Made me feel I was _really_ good and on my way to being an Olympic rider. 

Then we were given a pony that needed riding and we never did anywhere as well. 

The wise owner of the stables would always say that _Before you could become a good winner, you had to learn how to be a better looser._

Your post makes no sense at all. You say that you _always_ win at bigger shows and that you four or five 'top' equitation trainers have nothing more to teach you. 

I would disagree with that statement, they are either not top trainers or you have such an opinion of yourself that it is not worth them wasting their breath.

As someone who judges I can tell you that at smaller shows should a 'top' show winner appear at a small show then I would not place them regardless of how good they were because to my thinking they are just pot hunting and not willing to let others win.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Foxhunter said:


> When I started competing it was on riding school ponies. To start we were allowed to ride the ponies that if you showed them the jumping plan they just did it. Made me feel I was _really_ good and on my way to being an Olympic rider.
> 
> Then we were given a pony that needed riding and we never did anywhere as well.
> 
> ...


I wish you would judge some of my shows!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Sometimes you don't know how hard a rider is actually working when riding. I have come out of a class and said to my people watching, boy did I ever work hard to win that ribbon. They are very surprised at this statement and say, it sure didn't look like you were doing much, looked like you were just sitting there. Well I wasn't just sitting there I was working the whole time.
Also as I mentioned before, equitation is judging the rider and if you are the better rider, you would be placing over her. Even if your horse is not as well behaved as long as you are riding properly you can still win.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Slide, I wouldn't have a clue where to start, none of the judging seems to make any sense to me and if I judged as over here, objections would be flying around! 

One riding class here, many years ago, I had a pupil of mine riding a new pony. He was a horrid thing, saved from the knackers and a freebie! He had two paces, backwards or flat out forward. 

In the class when the others were all cantering the rider kept him out of the way of the others and made him trot. He tried napping out the arena but she made him go. 

All riders are in the arena lined up when they have to do an individual show. The judge asked them to do their show without stirrups and when my girl went to do her show she was told to keep her stirrups but she didn't. He show was not the best by a mile but she rode that little toe rag and got him to do what was wanted. 
All had done their show and much to our surprise the judge asked one girl on a clockwork pony if my order could ride her pony. She had this girl ride a different pony and they both had to give another show on strange ponies.

My pupil won. She looked really good on the clockwork pony whilst the other girl wasn't confident on a good but strange pony. 

The parents objected but my pupil showed she could and would rode anything and as it was a riding class, judged on the rider not the pony, that was what counted.

That pony was 12.2 and after a year he was winning 14.2 jumping classes with the girl.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Someone has spent a lot of time on that horse, likely a professional, and that is what you need to do. If you can't afford 90 days then consider having a pro come periodically to help and give you things to work on. A top dressage rider said that it takes 5 yrs of almost daily riding to not only train a horse to upper level but to build muscle memory.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You are competing in classes that are beyond the training of your horse. Go back to a lower class and be PATIENT.
Your competitor isn't cheating. No matter what which discipline there are always going to be people who buy the horse to win that has had loads of show experience. It's hard for many judges to not notice the horse with the best training in the class.
Look around the internet and you will find the stories of the horse that works during the week and cleans up in the show ring on weekends.
After you put in loads of hours perfecting your own horse, you will have established a relationship that the owner of the finished horse does not have, and it is very special!
There is a place for buying a finished horse to show, and that is for a young rider who needs to be SAFE.
Show season is almost over. Make a list of the things that your horse needs to do better, and keep adding to it. Be VERY fussy, like train your horse to lift feet on command and hold them for you to clean. Train your horse to ground tie.
EVERY LITTLE bit of ANY sort of training makes your horse more obedient to YOU.
I got "Corporal" (Arabian, 1982-2009, RIP), as a green 4yo and he died in my barn. I thought it, and he did it. Simple as that.
But, Corporal was ridden/trained for over 1,000 hours under saddle every year. I had a lesson program, and a riding hobby AND riding vacations.
How much time do you train every week? If it's just YOU on your horse, it is difficult to put in many hours, so MAKE EACH HOUR COUNT.
Include playtime with your horse and don't be afraid that you are asking too much of him.
Please let us know how your training goes. =D


----------



## Angela000 (Oct 23, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> I am a little shocked at this post, well the whole thread to be honest.
> 
> Have you ridden 'push button horse'? just sometimes a horse looks good because it is being ridden well.
> 
> ...


ive ridden the horse that she has, literally the easiest horse ive ever riden


----------



## Angela000 (Oct 23, 2015)

tempest said:


> The difficult horses are always the most rewarding. When I was showing I had the same problems as you, I got jealous that it seemed like the other riders were riding horses that weren't much of a challenge. Everyone else had those "push-button" horses and could focus on their ride. But looking back on it, I wouldn't trade those moments for anything. The horse I currently work with was the horse that no one would work with because she was "psychotic". No, she just needed to be worked. I wouldn't trade her for anything these days. She is the best horse I've ever worked with. We work so well together and she's to the point now where anyone can ride her (but they won't because of her past reputation).
> 
> It's going to be hard, especially when they say things that insult your horse. Just try to smile and think how much more satisfaction you'll get working with a horse that you actually have to put a large amount of effort in. I suppose you could compare it to investing money. The greater the amount of money (in your case it would be effort) that you put into it the greater your reward you'll get out of it.
> 
> ...


i don't insult him, he actually does have a neuromuscular disorder


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Angela000 said:


> * I have good equitation and none of my five top level instructors have anything more to teach me about equitation*. She just happens to have extremely rich parents who can buy her a horse.


Sorry, but RIGHT THERE is the biggest part of the problem.

Hopefully, you are very young. If not, that attitude will be your undoing all of your life. 

I will say no more, but I will never have a student with that attitude. I will show them the gate out of the farm at the first sign of it!!


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

What it comes down to is life is not fair. There is ALWAYS someone prettier than you, smarter than you, wealthier than you…..has a better trained horse than you. That IS life. So what to do about it?

You can sit around and stew and bemoan how unlucky you are (with all the competing you are doing, I would say that you are already blessed) or put on a stiff upper lip and get down to some hard decisions. The only thing in life you can always control is your own choices. 

How to beat a competitor with a push button horse? You have already gotten some good advice.

1) Improve your own performance – a really good rider can make a so-so horse look push button

2) Improve your horse’s training – either do it yourself or pay a professional to do it for you -a really well trained horse can make a so-so rider look good or a good rider look outstanding.

3) Shell out the big bucks to buy yourself a push button horse – but then what have you really accomplished other than winning?

Are you a better rider for it? Did you make your current riding horse better for having known you? What is your goal in competing?

Life with horses is a long journey that is never completed, always changing, never finished and never completely “won”; there are only small victories along the way to carry you forward. There is always another hill to climb, a more difficult horse to ride, a higher level of achievement, a new discipline to learn. You can always be smoother, lighter, softer, faster, develop more feel, a better seat, quieter hands, more subtle cues, better balance, more understanding……the learning never ends and accomplishment is relative to you, not the abilities of others. The goal of competition should always be to make the most of your own abilities, however far that can carry you. The battle is within yourself, not with other people. When you lose that focus, you risk frustration, burn-out, envy, resentment and a bad case of nerves. 

Being young, you are at the beginning of that journey and it is easy to lose perspective sometimes. Look to change the things that you can (your own choices), accept that which you cannot change (other people's choices) and develop the wisdom to know the difference.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

There is a big difference between a mental illness and a neuromuscular problem.

Interesting article

http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/ceh/local_resources/pdfs/pubs-HR23-2-bkm-sec.pdf


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Angela000 said:


> i don't insult him, he actually does have a neuromuscular disorder


I didn't say that you insult him. I said when "they" insult him.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

This thread really bothers me. As someone with a "fancy" horse, it's really frustrating when people take it for granted when you win. I bought an unbroke horse and brought her up, started her myself. In fact my trainer got on her once to feel her go and I let my sister ride her a couple times. Other than that all me. 

It's maddening (although flattering to my training abilities and those of my horse) that people just take for granted when I win. It discounts the hours I have put into this horse. I ride her 7 days a week for the most part. Her days off are walking rides. I only have about 5 lessons a year. I work dang hard for what I have, and maybe this girl has too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Gypsy, I agree with you. 

I use to event an Anglo Arab, he was a great horse but never an easy ride, he would spook in the dressage, at water cross country he would slam on the brakes of you didn't rode him until all four feet were the other side! 

Everyone thought that I had an easy ride with him until I busted my shoulder and someone else had the ride for the team and couldn't ride one side of him. 

There are clockwork horses, ones trained to the hilt and of an easy biddable nature. They can teach a young rider a lot but that person will never be a real order until they have taken on not so obliging horses.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

If she is not a better rider, then she has a better game face!!


----------



## Angela000 (Oct 23, 2015)

i found out yesterday that he actually has both a neuromuscular disease and a mental illness


----------



## Angela000 (Oct 23, 2015)

Foxhunter said:


> There is a big difference between a mental illness and a neuromuscular problem.
> 
> Interesting article
> 
> http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/ceh/local_resources/pdfs/pubs-HR23-2-bkm-sec.pdf


i found out he actually has both mental and neuromuscular diseases


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

What is his diagnosis ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Angela000 said:


> ive ridden the horse that she has, literally the easiest horse ive ever riden


So, let me get this straight. You think that because she has an easy horse to ride that she should not be out there having fun with her horse? Or, at least not around you? Maybe she wins because she looks like she is having fun.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm curious to know too...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Riding horses is not about beating other people's horses. You're sorely missing out on such a wonderful 'world' between you and your horse.

I pity you.


----------



## Angela000 (Oct 23, 2015)

gypsygirl said:


> What is his diagnosis ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


he has an extreme version of "shivers" which is not treatable and i'm not quite sure what the mental illness is i only know that it causes him to have some type of attack every five minutes


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If the horse is having attacks of some type that's not a mental illness, it's a neurological issue.

Honestly, the animal sounds dangerous. Why are you being allowed to ride a horse who has 'shivers' and 'attacks'? That horse needs to be retired from riding.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

How are you winning at shows with a horse that is having attacks every 5 minutes ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

This is a very weird thread ...


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Rainaisabelle said:


> This is a very weird thread ...


 Exactly my thought! But I blamed it on a too-low-level-of caffeine (yet) on my side to get it :wink:


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

A horse with severe shivers is darn near unrideable and certainly riding will not improve his condition. 

There is not a way to diagnose if a horse has a mental condition or not. 

There can be such issues brought on by stress and some horses can be of a neurotic disposition if allowed.

But I think that the biggest problem with answering your questions is that there’s no objective way to tell if a horse might have mental illness. There aren’t any cognitive tests that might help differentiate between a horse with a behavioral problem and one that is certifiable. Even some of the questions that are typically asked people wouldn’t help much if you were screening a horse.

OWNER: “Doc, I’m concerned that my horse might be depressed.”

PSYCHOLOGIST, TO CLIENT: “Hmmm. Let’s see. Let me ask him a few questions.”

PSYCHOLOGIST, TO HORSE: “Do you feel like eating all the time? Do you feel fearful, but you can’t figure out why? Do you find it hard to focus?”

From my point of view, if the horse answered, “Yes” to any of those questions, it would mean that he was a… well, a horse.

So, bottom line is that I think it’s possible, but I think that it would be really hard to tell. Some of your friends probably act crazy from time to time, too, but you accept them for who they are, or move on. I think that’s probably a good idea for most horses, too!

I think it best to move on from this post too. Hence it has been closed.


----------

